# Looking for a pet lizzard.



## Obrien (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi i live in adelaide and i am looking for a pet lizzard i heve never owned one before and want only a slamm one that is not hard to keep i have heard of leopard geckos but i am unsure of both where i can buy one and if they are avaliable in australia. I found some pics of other peoples lizards and would like something similar so could you please tell me som info about these like how hard the are to keep and how much they are and also if there is anyway to get them in adelaide. Thank you for taking your time to read this.

These are the pics of the lizards i was looking at that i think are similar to leaopard gekos if i cant but a leopard gecko i will think of getting one of these.


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jun 21, 2007)

Im not 100 percent sure but i dont think we have leopard geckos here......Maybe some marbled geckos?? Im a newbie aswell, and getting my first marbled geckoes next week (bursting out of my skin)HAHAHA cant wait


----------



## Bryony (Jun 21, 2007)

Where in aus are you? Someone had a gecko and enclosure going pretty cheap on gumtree i think......


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 21, 2007)

leopard geckos are exotic (from overseas) which means we cannot keep them here in australia. The geckos pictured though are australian natives and can be kept.


----------



## stagz (Jun 21, 2007)

thats a shame, leopards are one of the few geckos that appeal to me.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 21, 2007)

The closest thing to a Leopard Gecko in Australia in terms of size, how you keep it and how well it handles is probably the Joy Lizard or Knob-tailed Gecko, Nephurus levis (what you have pictured on the left are Joy Lizards). They come in lots of colours and are very easy to keep. By Australian standards they're a very large gecko.

They've been very popular lately and get snapped up quickly, but if you keep your eye on the classifieds you should be able to find some before too long 

There are also plenty of climbing geckoes, some of the Oedura species are good, and if you want something smaller you could go for a Diplodactylus (these don't climb much) or Strophrurus (like your picture on the right). Plenty of wonderful Australian geckoes to chose from


----------



## Obrien (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who replied so quicly. i just saw a ring tailed gecko which i beleive is native to australia just wondering how common these are to buy and also how much for one roughly thanks again.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 21, 2007)

what state are u in? it shoudl narrow ur choices down a little. I think ringtailed geckos r on a class 2 licence in nsw.


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 21, 2007)

I would be paranoid about their tails falling off... That's why I started with beardies.


----------



## Obrien (Jun 21, 2007)

im in SA if that helps all i really want is a resonable cheap good looking gecko and i think ring tails look cool.


----------



## choppy (Jun 21, 2007)

If you want to hold it often and dont have a lot of dough spare, get a beardie, they have great temperaments and come at a very reasonable price. Top of the list for beginer Herps in general. Be warned though, get one you'll want more. Best of luck and welcome to the 'Herp Club'.


----------



## Obrien (Jun 21, 2007)

I do like bearded dragons but they are to big for where i live and i dont have the money to buy a huge setup with like a big glass cabinet and all that stuff i was planing on using a medium sized fish aquarium that is why i wanted a smalish gecko and not a large bearded dragon.


----------



## falconboy (Jun 21, 2007)

Mate, go for the Pygmy Bearded Dragon (also known as Black soil bearded dragon or Pogona henrylawsonii), they are about half the size of standard beardies, are as cute as anything, and easier to house. You could have a pair in a 3ft fish tank.


----------



## Obrien (Jun 21, 2007)

Am i right that in australia we can only get animals that are from australia and not any like salamanders for example and cool chameleons and other geckos. Also what is the other gecko i have a picture of the one with the crazy eyes?


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yea we r only allowed to keep australian natives


----------



## Saz (Jun 21, 2007)

It's Strophurus taenicauda, Golden tailed gecko. Thanks for asking permission to use my pics....


----------



## Obrien (Jun 21, 2007)

i do appologise i didnt know it was a probelm. Do u know rougly how much one of these would cos and if they are common? and also are they nocturnal?.


----------



## Saz (Jun 21, 2007)

They are relatively common in captivity. Going rate is around $150. Yes they are nocturnal.


----------



## Obrien (Jun 21, 2007)

do you need like the under floor heating mats or anything like or is that only for like bearded dragons?


----------



## Saz (Jun 21, 2007)

They like a hot spot of 28 degrees, which I provide by a low wattage globe, and it is general practise to give low levels of uvb.


----------



## Obrien (Jun 21, 2007)

If i was to look at a small bearded dragon roughly how big do the small ones grow and do u have to have heater lights running all the time? i will be going to a reptile store sometime next week to see what they have around. i also just found these crested geckos they apparently dont need any specal stuff are they in australia or not?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 22, 2007)

Obrien said:


> im in SA if that helps all i really want is a resonable cheap good looking gecko and i think ring tails look cool.



ringtails are about $360 each..... and require a specialist permit in SA!

where abouts in SA are you located?


----------



## Saz (Jun 22, 2007)

Obrien said:


> If i was to look at a small bearded dragon roughly how big do the small ones grow and do u have to have heater lights running all the time? i will be going to a reptile store sometime next week to see what they have around. i also just found these crested geckos they apparently dont need any specal stuff are they in australia or not?



Don't know how big they grow as I only keep centrals. They will need a hot basking light for the day (40 degree hot spot) and a high output UVB fluro. 

Crested geckos cannot be kept in Australia.


----------



## Obrien (Jun 22, 2007)

it really sucks that in other countries they can have our animals but we cant get theres. I did some reaserch on the smaller bearded dragons and the smallest one is not avaliable as a pet lol that sucks awell but i will go to the retile store next week and have a look around but any more information will be great.


----------



## Obrien (Jun 24, 2007)

I think i may have got my mum to give in on letting me have a lizard finnaly. but she said i have to know lots about them and have everything ready for it so it doesnt get sick or die which i dont want to happen aswell. Anyway just wondering i found these bearded dragons called rankins dragons and they are apparently the smaller type does anyone know roughly how much one of these would be i will try add a picture aswell if it helps.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 25, 2007)

I think you are talking about "Heath Dragons" of the genus Rankinia......

the pic you posted looks like baby bearded dragons, of the genus Pogona.....


----------



## wood_nymph (Jun 25, 2007)

i went though the are leopard geckos over here thing a while ago, they are definately not. i'm sure there are keepers over here that have them, but they are illgeal. the pics you posted are gecko species also, but from what i read quite different in care needs to the leopards which are tereatrial and unable to climb at all.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 25, 2007)

rankins dragon is another name for the Black Soil Bearded Dragon (pogona henrylawsoni). They are a great little lizard, very active and easy to keep. As mentioned before a 3ft tank is big enough for an adult pair. Hatchlings sell for around $75 during the breeding season.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 25, 2007)

Obrien- you will not be keeping Ringtail or Goldentail Geckos anytime soon as they are a Class 3 Permit animal. Do you even have a class 1 permit?

If you do not have a Permit, you can still own a few Gecko species. U.milii- Barking/ Thicktailed Gecko, H.binoei- Bynoe's (Prickly) Gecko, C.marmoratus- Marbled Southern Gecko and the G.variegata- Variegated Dtella/ Gecko.


----------



## Miss B (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't know much about geckos, but I did see some Thick Tailed Geckos in my local pet store the other day. They were very small (they grow to around 9cm I think?) and apparently do not need heat or UV light as they are nocturnal. I imagine those would be very easy to keep. They were pretty cute too, I wanted to bring some home with me


----------



## Obrien (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for some more info guys u r really help full i really badly wanna get a lizard but i dont wanna be underprepaired either so when is breading season for the rankins dragon and also roughly how big do they get?


----------



## Obrien (Jun 26, 2007)

Also i forgot to put in the last one do i need any for of permit in australia to buy a rankins dragon or whatever u want to call them?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 26, 2007)

for 1 no.... for any more yes


----------



## Obrien (Jun 26, 2007)

is it best to buy 2 BD or will one be fine on his own?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 26, 2007)

one will be fine on its own......


----------



## Obrien (Jun 26, 2007)

As u live in adelaide do u know anyone or anywhere that sells the black soil dragons or pygmy dragons or whatever u wanna call them. I am going to a reptile store on beach road hopefully tmmorow do u know if they are any good?


----------



## Rocket (Jun 26, 2007)

Reptile City is one of the best Reptile Dealers in SA. He will refuse to sell to you though due to you not having a Permit.

Do you have any idea how to set up a Bearded Dragons enclosure, Do you know its needed Ambient, Max, Min, Night Time, Day Time Temps, Day lengths, Diet, How to supplement its feed??


----------



## Obrien (Jun 26, 2007)

well thats what i have been searchin for the last 6 weeks so i know a fair bit and when i finnaly decide to buy one i will print off information and i will have the place set up for a few days before i buy one dont worry i will look after them very well. and aslo about the lisence MoreliaMatt said i dont need one unless i have more than one reptile so i dont know who to belive and also so info on how to get one would be nice aswell.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 26, 2007)

You can purchase 1 animal without a permit but you mentioned that you wanted 2.

The SA Fauna Permit Unit can be contacted on 8124 4972.


----------



## Obrien (Jun 26, 2007)

no i dont want 2 i was asking beacuse i htoug hit might be btter to get 2 because then whey can live together sort of thing but seing as i need a permit i will only get one.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 26, 2007)

Why not just get a Basic Permit (Cl 1)? Then you can have as many Bearded Dragons as you want......

Very easy to get too.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 27, 2007)

shawn, he doesnt want a permit, and he doesnt need a permit if he is only getting 1!

Im not much into blacksoil beardies, or any beardies for that matter so i couldn't tell you where to go.... speak to Jason or Michael at reptile city on beach road and they will help you out! 

i'd probably go for a vitticeps if i was you, as i think they are supposed to be calmer... and more better for handling than henrylawsoni


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 27, 2007)

Gully Repilte centre in SA had quite a few lawsoni for sale last season. Wouldnt be suprised if they had even more this season


----------



## Obrien (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. first off to answer why i wont get a CI 1 lisence it is because i would prefer to spend that money on getting a good setup for my lizrd when i get one. And secondly does anyone know that actual price of a pygmy dragon are they more expensive than a regular BD or what and also around what time do they start hatching and become avaliable to buy?
i also have another question. If i have my tank for my BD fairly close to a windo will i still need a uv light for it to get the uv rays or will the sun naturally provide it?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 27, 2007)

UV doesn't penetrate glass..... so yes you will need a UV light!


----------



## Obrien (Jun 27, 2007)

How much are thay rougly and where can you buy them?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 27, 2007)

there are a few different options.... browse the "lighting" section of www.herpshop.com.au


----------



## Obrien (Jun 27, 2007)

is there a suppliment that u can put in there food that makes the viatmin d3 i think it is like we have all the tablets or is it best to buy lights?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 27, 2007)

lights


----------



## Obrien (Jun 27, 2007)

so when is breading season for the BD ?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 27, 2007)

spring / summer


----------



## Obrien (Jun 27, 2007)

do fluorescent lights give off uv rays or do u have to buy the special uv lights? the fluorescent lights if u dont know are the long tube ones.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 28, 2007)

Obrien said:


> the fluorescent lights if u dont know are the long tube ones.



Really?????

lol


you need special ones....


----------



## Obrien (Jun 28, 2007)

ok. and i didnt think you or anyone else was stupid by saying that just siad it incase someone didnt know. My mum went to the post office today and there is a pet store next door so i went in and was looking at there aquarum things and saw one that said it was 20" or 20' something like that it looked pritty big would that be alright to keep a sinle pygmy dragon in or not i also found out one of our friends can get aquariums for fairly cheap coz she used to own a pet store so that will be cool lol.


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 28, 2007)

Im looking to buy a female Inland Beardy about 6 months old if anyone knows of one please buzz me ... cheers


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 28, 2007)

Reptile City is great, the guys there are really helpfull. I got my beardy there.

I will be asking them tomorrow if they can keep there eyes out for a play mate for me.

The guys there will give you as much information as you need.


----------



## Obrien (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah thats good i was planning to go there all week but havent had the time. so is a 20" or 20' aquarium big enough?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 28, 2007)

no its not....

you will want something around 36" (3ft)


----------



## Rocket (Jun 28, 2007)

Matt is correct. Plus, I highly doubt a Pet Store or Reptile Store will provide 20 FOOT UV Tubes. A 36" (3foot-90cm) Viv will be adequate for a pair but, you dont have a permit. 

Just google for answers. You will find all of your answers there.


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 29, 2007)

I may be selling my 3ft viv and my eastern beardy once my 6ft is up and running.

Otherwise a good set up bought from in store will cost you about $450. plus reptile cost.

In my opinion aqauriums are ok but they do not hold heat they way a vivarium does.


----------



## method (Jun 29, 2007)

What am i doing..


----------



## Obrien (Jun 29, 2007)

OK. anyway i was down at a pet sho[ the other day and they had a 160 watt Oz bright uv and heat light and i asked if this would be ok for a bearded dragon and they said yes but it will use lots of electricity and i wiould nead a really large cage. Just now i noticed there is a 100 watt aswell so i am wondering if these are really anygood because for $80 i dont want it to work for 5 mins then blow i want it to go for atleast 3-4 monts. anyone had one of these and are they any good?


----------



## Rocket (Jun 29, 2007)

A 100 or 160 watt would fry the poor bugger!!! For a small Bearded Dragon, something like a 60watt is fine; make sure you have a Thermostat equipped!!


----------



## Obrien (Jun 29, 2007)

how do the thermostats actually work i am confused with them?


----------



## Rocket (Jun 29, 2007)

You connect the two together (Heat source and thermostat), decide what temperature is needed and turn it on. You can get a few different types (On/Off, Dimming....). There are also Microclimate Ministats etc etc..... available through URS, Herpshop etc.


----------



## mines bigger (Jun 29, 2007)

ypu set the temperature you want then you stich in the probe and when it reaches your desired temperature it turns off the power


----------



## Obrien (Jun 30, 2007)

i read somewhere recently that if you take your beardy out in the sun for like a bath every week you dont need to have a uv light as it gets enough from the sun is that tru or not?


----------



## Obrien (Jun 30, 2007)

also i was looking on the gully reptile centa website which i beleive is in Sa somwhere im not too sure and they have this starter kit and i was just wondering would this house a adult henry p lawsoni or is it only for young reptiles? http://www.reptilecenta.com.au/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=170


----------



## Rocket (Jun 30, 2007)

No, People have already told you that a 2foot is not good enough!!!

No, you need a UV light for them aswell. Although it might work for some people, not all animals are the same.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 1, 2007)

get the 90cm glass tank from them, a 60W heat lamp , a UVB compact fluro and you will be setup for a pair of lawsoni. Gully will also have some lawsoni hatchies around January.


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 1, 2007)

For an extra $150 or so you could have a 4ft set up. 

Save the money or you will end up spending more in the long run buying another larger vivarium when whatever you get outgrows a 2ft. 

Would you rather live in a house? Or just your bedroom? Give them room to run.


----------



## Obrien (Jul 1, 2007)

ok i got the aquarium sorted well i have 2 options for that and both will be alright price i think. now for one more question lol i am looking at light and heating i am unsure of what uva and uvb is but anyway i found this light that is a uv light i will give you the link it says it gives out both the uv's does this mean it will heat or will i need another light? i will add both links to the lights i am looking at.

the Uv globe
http://www.ultimatereptiles.com.au/...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=49

and the basking globe
http://www.ultimatereptiles.com.au/...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=45

Can you please give me some advice on these they seem to pritty good on price so thanks once again.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 2, 2007)

use this
http://www.ultimatereptiles.com.au/...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=45

and

this
http://www.ultimatereptiles.com.au/...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=49


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jul 2, 2007)

whoa in nsw you need a license to keep any reps even if its only 1 lol strange how licenses differ from state to state


----------



## Obrien (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks MoreliaMatt just so i know someone said they dont have any heat on an night as it stays in the sand or rock or whatever is this true because my cage will be in my room and i like to sleep so i dont wanna have a red light all night lol.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 3, 2007)

i suggest you keep heat on 24/7 for til it is about 18 months old 

then run heat for 12 - 13 hours a day and off at night once its older


----------



## Obrien (Jul 3, 2007)

does running it for 123 hours use alot of electricity just had a sort of converstation with my parents lol. and they say it will cost heaps to run but i siad its the same as runninh a normal light for a couple hours then it goes off so am i right or will it cost a fair bit?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 3, 2007)

they cost nothing to run (well virtually nothing)...

assuming you have 1 enclosure setup with a 75watt heatglobe running 24 hours a day and 7 days a week you will be looking at approximately:

1.125 cents an hour
27 cents a day
$1.89 a week
$7.56 a month

if you dropped that to only on for 12 hours a day instead of 24 hours you can halve that!
so:
13.5 cents a day
$3.78 a month


(this is all based on the fact that _usually_ 1kW of electicity for 1 hour is charged at *approx* 15cents)


----------



## Rocket (Jul 3, 2007)

Obrien, there is no need to give it 24/7 heating. You need to mimic natural day length so no Lighting should be used after the day period. If you want to supply extra heating, you can in the way of Mats, Ceramics but its isnt an absolute must.


----------



## Obrien (Jul 4, 2007)

Is it better to have a light that emmits light or one of them ceramic things i will most probably have the uv next to the heat light.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 4, 2007)

Obrien said:


> Is it better to have a light that emmits light or one of them ceramic things i will most probably have the uv next to the heat light.



its all down to personal preference on ceramic vs light.... 

and yes uv is a must......


----------



## Rocket (Jul 4, 2007)

Obviously, have the UV light spanning the back end of the cage and have your heating lamp on one side of the enclosure so you can create a Temperature Gradient for the animal.

In the way of Globes, use one that emits light, I prefer Reflector Globes so the animal can Naturally bask (like it would bask under the sun).


----------

